# Entj 5 Enfj 0



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm getting so good that I never even said a word. He exploded so much that he got himself in real trouble with a lot of people. 
And my hands are clean.
roud:


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

I suppose the person you are talking about is the one after you?


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

No, That is how confusing my ex. is. When we were together he would say all kinds of things. I thought we were going to at least be together for a long time. Then he told me that that was never his intention. 
Then he comes back and tires to be my friend and tells me basically that the new girl he was dating did the same thing to him to what he did to me. 
But they way he came back it seemed that he wanted to come back in my life. I gave him a change but he was so arrogant that I blew him off. He said I am not here to sweep you of your feet. 
Ever since then I have been avoiding him and he tries to talk to me. 
This last time I didn't even say a word to him and he cause a scene that got him in a lot of trouble.


----------



## slightlybatty (Dec 12, 2008)

lol. let the baby get himself into another mess.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

He is very naive and immature.


----------

